# What is 'nipping' and what is 'biting'?



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

I have never been bitten by a rat so I wouldn't know how to interpret an actual bite. However, one of my boys has started nibbling/nipping at me and I wonder if this is normal behaviour? I don't particularly like it because it makes me nervous that he will bite me hard...
I have only had my rats for 3 days, so could it be out of fear or mistrust? Will he stop doing it eventually? It's kinda making me nervous to handle him


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

To me nipping is when they bite you but it feels more like a pinch... and biting is when they bite down so hard they draw blood.

Yes it is normal for rats to do that. They do it when they want something or want to play. You just have to think about what you are doing and what they are doing to determine why they are nipping at you.


----------



## cookiemistress (May 22, 2010)

Yeah thats what biting and nipping is defined as, they also can nip you when you make them jump or scare them.


----------



## Sw0rd Raver (Apr 6, 2010)

my rat Anja nips when she wants to play, normally a nip and run and then climb my shirt and sit on my head. Eris just nibbles when she thinks i'm dirty and need a rattie bath. rats will do this as an invite to play or clean, young rats are rough when they play so someitmes they don't notice they're hurting you if they nip. just teach them that it's not ok to nip hard by teaching them a signal. worked with Anja.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Many thanks everyone 
It's hard to determine why Jinx is nibbling at me because we barely know each other yet, so I doubt it's because he wants to play lol but we'll see


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You KNOW when you've been bitte by a rat 

In some rats I've found nibbling, especially in new rats, to be a way of them testing the boundaries and creating bonds needed for trust. It's testing your reaction, which is why it's important that if you don't like it to discourage it now. It's the time to put yourself in charge so he doesn't take advantage.

Just adding that to the mix. There are a number of reasons why they nibble, that's just another one lol


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

I've heard that if a rat nibbles too hard or bites so that it hurts, quickly draw your hand away and make a high-pitched noise. I read it in a book about rat behaviour, so I'm pretty sure it would work, but we all know all rats are different and respond to "punishments" differently.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

Simisama said:


> I've heard that if a rat nibbles too hard or bites so that it hurts, quickly draw your hand away and make a high-pitched noise. I read it in a book about rat behaviour, so I'm pretty sure it would work, but we all know all rats are different and respond to "punishments" differently.


Topanga nipped Zak hard once and he tried that and she nipped him even harder  Like you said they all respond differently and that just made me remember about that.

When your rat nips you try wiggling your fingers in front of them because they might just be playing. I know when Topanga wants to play she will nip my hand and I will wrestle with her and tickle her. 

If you scare them they might bite so never startle them. If you don't like the nipping then try and give them something to chew on.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

I've been 'squeaking' when Jinx nibbles at me, but he doesn't seem bothered lol I think he is just testing the boundaries... either that or he thinks im food/i've got food... I always wash my hands before handling the rats anyway, so maybe he likes the smell of my soap? It is making me more nervous to handle him but I'm trying hard to get over it and make him realise that I don't like it when he nibbles me.

Also, whenever I open the cage door he is the first one who becomes interested and comes for a sniff- he's the most friendly and confident, so I really hope I can train this out of him. I have one boy, JD, who sits in the corner and won't move. If I sit still for long enough he creeps out, but if I so much as breathe loudly he bolts. I know this will improve given time (i'm getting way ahead of myself, considering I only just adopted them at the weekend lol.) Chuck is a bully and steals all the food lol and Rudy is so sweet <3

I guess I just can't wait until they are tame and will sit on my shoulder and go for wanders around the house with me  I really want to show my friends and family that Rats are lovely pets as most of the people I know don't like the idea of it.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

PixieRei said:


> I've been 'squeaking' when Jinx nibbles at me, but he doesn't seem bothered lol I think he is just testing the boundaries... either that or he thinks im food/i've got food... I always wash my hands before handling the rats anyway, so maybe he likes the smell of my soap? It is making me more nervous to handle him but I'm trying hard to get over it and make him realise that I don't like it when he nibbles me.
> 
> Also, whenever I open the cage door he is the first one who becomes interested and comes for a sniff- he's the most friendly and confident, so I really hope I can train this out of him. I have one boy, JD, who sits in the corner and won't move. If I sit still for long enough he creeps out, but if I so much as breathe loudly he bolts. I know this will improve given time (i'm getting way ahead of myself, considering I only just adopted them at the weekend lol.) Chuck is a bully and steals all the food lol and Rudy is so sweet <3
> 
> I guess I just can't wait until they are tame and will sit on my shoulder and go for wanders around the house with me  I really want to show my friends and family that Rats are lovely pets as most of the people I know don't like the idea of it.


Just open the cage and let him come out when he is ready. Try holding food out for JD to see if he will come and get it.

I wouldn't worry so much for the nipping unless they start drawing blood.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

I'm not so much worried about it, I just don't like it when he does it lol


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

PixieRei said:


> I'm not so much worried about it, I just don't like it when he does it lol


ha ha, yeah I know how that is. Topanga has taken a liking to running up on my shoulder and nipping my earrings. Not very pleasant mind you


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If your rat nips you, you need to make a high pitched 'eeee' noise, not just a squeak. Rewarding them with play is a bad thing because your rewarding the bad habit, and it can progress into actual biting. If they ignore the 'eee' then thats most likely because your doing it wrong. If a rat hurt another rat it would make the 'eee' noise, so your talking in rat language and most rats would understand. (A rat living by itself, would be anti social and may not understand the eee, but I think we all know that keeping lone rats = cruel)


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

I know, I have beein 'eee-ing' at him- 'squeaking' was an easier way of saying it.
And obviously im not keeping lone rats...

I think it is going to take time thats all. I'm not 'doing it wrong' as i'm doing what people are suggesting.


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> If your rat nips you, you need to make a high pitched 'eeee' noise, not just a squeak. Rewarding them with play is a bad thing because your rewarding the bad habit, and it can progress into actual biting. If they ignore the 'eee' then thats most likely because your doing it wrong. If a rat hurt another rat it would make the 'eee' noise, so your talking in rat language and most rats would understand. (A rat living by itself, would be anti social and may not understand the eee, but I think we all know that keeping lone rats = cruel)


That's what I meant by squeaking.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> (A rat living by itself, would be anti social and may not understand the eee, but I think we all know that keeping lone rats = cruel)


I have one rat due to personal reasons and she is very social and understands the eee rather well... I don't think I am being cruel.


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

But think of the 8 hours when you're asleep, and the 6 hours while you're at school or work. Then, if you play with her for maybe 2 hours, what about all the other hours while you're errands or doing something else? She just gets to sit in her cage that whole time. Plus rats who have a playmate are much less stressed, They also have less health problems and are much more sociable with their owners. Also, rats need another rat to keep them warm while sleeping. All in all, I understand your intentions are good, but Topanga _needs_ another rat in her cage.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

Simisama said:


> But think of the 8 hours when you're asleep, and the 6 hours while you're at school or work. Then, if you play with her for maybe 2 hours, what about all the other hours while you're errands or doing something else? She just gets to sit in her cage that whole time. Plus rats who have a playmate are much less stressed, They also have less health problems and are much more sociable with their owners. Also, rats need another rat to keep them warm while sleeping. All in all, I understand your intentions are good, but Topanga _needs_ another rat in her cage.


She is out of her cage from 9am-12pm, then she sleep until I get home at 3 and is out of her cage up until my bedtime which is around 1am or 2am so she doesn't spend that much time in her cage. But since I am losing my job and won't have a way to provide for another animal I can't get another at this time. My parents will be taking care of both of my animals plus their 2 horses, 3 rabbits, and 5 five dogs. I would be cruel of me to get another animal knowing I couldn't take care of it. So like I said because of personal reasons I am not cruel and my rat is happy and not depressed. If anyone on here wants to think I am mean fine, that is your choice. I don't abuse my animals in any way and since no one REALLY knows what is going on in my life to tell me if I am cruel or not.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

chill, everyone is entitled to an opinion


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

I'm sorry if I came across as rude. There was no way I could have known about your personal reasons for only having one rat, and I was just trying to help. And no, I do not think you're a cruel person. I was just trying to put more options out there for you which I now know you cannot act on.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

I do have to say that, in my opinion, getting a lone rat isn't fair. But as long as you are doing everything for that rat to keep them entertained, then great. I would suggest, as soon as you can afford it, please consider getting another rat, or maybe even 2- so then if you have one rat out of the cage for 1-on-1 time, there is always 2 left to play in the cage. And if something happened to one rat, the others will not be left alone. Not much in the way of maintenance changes with more than one rat, but understandably money could be an issue. So if you ever find yourself in a position where you are financially stable enough, please at least consider it.


----------



## yunafonfabre (May 31, 2010)

On the original topic -- sometimes one of my girls will walk up to me, open her mouth and place her mouth/teeth around my finger, applying NO pressure. It doesn't hurt in the slightest and it seems to be a gesture of curiosity; the more social girls follow it up by licking, the others then take my finger in their hands.

I've assumed so far that they're attempting to investigate -- the girl who does this the most is ruby-eyed, so she can't see too well. Is this a behavior I need to stop or can I just let them keep doing it?


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

I've never experienced that before, but I don't think it seems like something to worry about. I suppose it would come down to personal preference- if you don't like it when she does it, then you could train her to stop. But if you don't mind, then I guess its ok ^_^


----------

